
Ask HN: What can Sears build with their data? - obioneis
Sears is slowing going to go out of business but in the meantime, they have data about customers (offline, online), marketing, supply chain, etc.<p>Is there anything they can build utilizing their proprietary data to generate revenue, new product, etc?
======
buffaloo
Historians might find find the 1892 mailing list interesting for studying the
distribution of goods, etc. in that era.

